# Cullera-



## jennyp19 (Oct 13, 2018)

Anyone know if you can still park at Cullera. Someone just said they thought it was finished.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 13, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Anyone know if you can still park at Cullera. Someone just said they thought it was finished.



I have not been down there for some time now i was told by our skipper that because of all the complats the council  had they were going to close it. What i can do for you is phone my mate down there and see if he can tell me anything :wave:


----------



## QFour (Oct 13, 2018)

We looked at stopping there but have heard that it’s now off limits.


----------



## kenspain (Oct 13, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Anyone know if you can still park at Cullera. Someone just said they thought it was finished.



Jenny it sounds like they have stopped it down there my mate said he went that way with his dogs in the week and the police were moving them from the road where the flats are there was 2 police cars in where everyone parked before if he go,s that way in the week and he see,s that the vans are back in there he will send me a  message
if your stuck for somewhere to park you can always go to the beach near Alicante airport there was a few down there today. :goodluck:


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all replies. It was getting quite late so we decided to come down into Cullera. There are a lot of MHs here. None on the road apart from a couple in one of the circle bits between the flats.  We’re just going to have the one night and head off again. We will await the early morning knock on the door.  We were going to head up to the Aire at Simat but we thought there may be a fair parked up there.


----------



## carol (Oct 13, 2018)

Oo Jenny, didn't know you were off again! You didn't tell me!


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 14, 2018)

Last minute decision - had a hospital appointment on 4 October and another on 19 November so decided to have a break in between.  Only booked tunnel last week.


----------



## spigot (Oct 14, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Thanks for all replies. It was getting quite late so we decided to come down into Cullera. There are a lot of MHs here. None on the road apart from a couple in one of the circle bits between the flats.  We’re just going to have the one night and head off again. We will await the early morning knock on the door.  We were going to head up to the Aire at Simat but we thought there may be a fair parked up there.



Those selfish idiots who park on the circles between the flats are going to put the kybosh on it for all of us.

I bet they were French.


----------



## carol (Oct 14, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Last minute decision - had a hospital appointment on 4 October and another on 19 November so decided to have a break in between.  Only booked tunnel last week.



It'll keep John on his toes! Enjoy xxx


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hated camp colera with twin towers looming over you


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hiya Penny - must admit I didn’t like it this time - only stayed overnight. Probably not bother again.


----------

